# a visit to Mogo Zoo



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Over this last week my son & I have been visiting my sister in Nelligen NSW - on the south coast of NSW, just a little inland from Bateman's Bay.
About 15-20 minutes drive away is Mogo Zoo
We spent one afternoon at the zoo enjoying the antics of the gibbons and looking at the variety of other animals housed there...oh, and taking a whole lot of pics.
All were taken using my Canon 60D with the standard quality 70-300mm lens - many animals were hard to photograph either because they wouldn't sit still or they were in glass or wire panelled enclosures.
These images are a taste - you can head over to my photobucket album to see the rest if you're interested.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Very nice, I like the big cat.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Superb detail there Zulu, beautifully framed too ray:


----------

